# ALL TIME FAVORITE WORSHIP SONGS?



## Netta1 (Aug 1, 2009)

What are your favorites?

If this has been done recently just point me in the right direction...



Thanks!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 1, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> What are your favorites?
> 
> If this has been done recently just point me in the right direction...
> 
> ...




I learn so many things here because I'm in contact with people I wouldn't be in real life. Like Smokey Norwood...wowow!!!   But I found this recently :

All I Need Is You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV63_Vmf-74

And I so love the Benedictine Gregorian Chants

Salve Regina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mF0iFx0pKs


----------



## divya (Aug 1, 2009)

*"You Are My All in All" *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC617kE1maU&feature=related

*"How Excellent Is Thy Name" *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU1jhxtmsbg

*"Side by Side We Stand"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCNiuUxXPu0
This song is so beautiful, especially when a whole congregation is singing together...every age, color, class. The words are so touching...

_Side by side we stand awaiting God's command,
Worshiping the saving King.
Living by His grace and moving on in faith;
Jesus Himself will see us through.

Meet me in heaven, we'll join hands together;
Meet me by the Savior's side.
I'll meet you in heaven, we'll sing songs together;
Brothers and sisters, I'll be there!

Soldiers all are we to go where Jesus leads,
We'll fight in faith and we will overcome.
Heaven is our goal, and saving every soul;
Pray that we all will be there.

Meet me in heaven, we'll join hands together;
Meet me by the Savior's side.
I'll meet you in heaven, we'll sing songs together;
Brothers and sisters, I'll be there!
Praise the Lord we all will be there!_


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

...I'm going to have to check these out... I'm really big on lyrics that mean something...

I like a lot of Micheal W. Smiths worship songs.... and I like the El Shadai (sp) song by Amy Grant..


----------



## Jenibo (Aug 2, 2009)

It would take all day- Kirk Franklin

Praise Him Now- Kiki Sheard

Holding on to you- 2103

Much much more but these are ones that come to mind right now


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 2, 2009)

Came to My Resue, Hillsong United

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAMbEPZfWCY&feature=related


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 2, 2009)

Shekinah Glory's CD entitled "Praise is what I do" is my all time favorite Praise and Worship album.







Giving glory to the Father is what this album is about!!!!!


----------



## meka (Aug 2, 2009)

You're all I need-Hezekiah Walker

How deeply I need you-Shekinah Glory

Here I am to worship-Israel and New Breed

If not for your grace-Israel and New Breed

You are great-Juanita Bynum

Jesus-Shekinah Glory Ministry


----------



## shasha8685 (Aug 2, 2009)

*I Will Bless the Lord*--not the Byron Cage one but the one that goes " I will bless the Lord o my soul and all that is within me, Bless His holy name"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcdoTExjhrA

*The Spirit of the Lord*--Fred Hammond
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Inx1L0GUPQw

*Blessed and Highly Favored*--The Clark Sisters

*Praise on the Inside*--J. Moss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3qNWf4XyPk


----------



## yodie (Aug 2, 2009)

There is none like you.

Because of Who You Are.

Great is thy Faithfulness.

I Exalt Thee

More than Enough - Vicki Winans


----------



## Chrissy811 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bow Down and Worship Him-Bishop Paul Morton (I've never made it through the song especially when they get to the "consuming power...sweet perfume" part. I'm usally crying to hard.
Breathe- Michael W. Smith
More Love More Power-Michael W. Smith
Hear I am to Worship-Israel and New Breed
God is Here- Martha Munizzi
Emmanuel-Florida Mass Chior


I have so many more but I usally start my day with one of these.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

meka said:


> You're all I need-Hezekiah Walker
> 
> How deeply I need you-Shekinah Glory
> 
> Here I am to worship-Israel and New Breed



I praise danced to how deeply I need you 2x. Once at someones wedding, I like that song. Shekinah's worship music is great! 



yodie said:


> There is none like you.
> 
> Because of Who You Are.
> 
> ...




I like those too! 



mrsjones1 said:


> Bow Down and Worship Him-Bishop Paul Morton (I've never made it through the song especially when they get to the "consuming power...sweet perfume" part. I'm usally crying to hard.
> Breathe- Michael W. Smith
> More Love More Power-Michael W. Smith
> Hear I am to Worship-Israel and New Breed
> ...




Bow down and Worship him is a great song! 

I think Isreal's best CD was their first, their worship music was great! My song was "take my breath away"

I like Martha's "prophetic interlude" on that one CD..let this be your prayer tonight..that the Lord will open up your heart..." 

I like Micheals CD that has more love more power on it...my favorite songs on there are: "more love, more power", and worthy is the lamb...I love the instrumental...


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 2, 2009)

Great thread!  All mine have been mentioned already


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 2, 2009)

Glory, Glory Hallelujah
We'll Understand it Better, By & By
God is Here
Bread of Life- Fred Hammond
The Footprints of Jesus (loved this since I was little)

The Footprints of Jesus
Leading the way
The footprints of Jesus
By night and by day
I'm sure if I follow
My life would be sweeter
I'm saved by the grace
saved by the grace
of His wounded feet

Once I was lost
He heard my cry
He sent His son
from mansions on high
He lifted my burdens
and now I can sing
Glory to God
Glory to God
I'm a child of the king


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 3, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Came to My Resue, Hillsong United
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAMbEPZfWCY&feature=related


 I love hillsong.  Oh my goodness I have purchase all of their CDs atleast twice most cases more--- they get scratched to fast.or I play them over and over.  My favorites are
shout to the Lord. 
More than
Mercy endures
Most holy
Search me o God. 
Angel of the lord.
I could go on and on these songs are scriptures come alive. I truly love it


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 3, 2009)

Alpha and Omega - Israel and New Breed (Live in Africa)


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh! Almost forgot:

You Are God - Kurt Carr
The Blessing is On You - Donald Lawrence (new fave)


----------



## FocusLady (Aug 4, 2009)

I wont complain - Paul S Morton Sr...My all time fav.


----------



## poookie (Aug 4, 2009)

*hezekiah walker - wonderful is your name *

favorite of all time.  just thinking of the lyrics puts a lil tear in my eye, and i start thinking about how great He is


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 4, 2009)

kooskoos said:


> Alpha and Omega - Israel and New Breed (Live in Africa)



Alpha and Omega, I need to get a hold of a copy of that.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 4, 2009)

JinaRicci said:


> Bread of Life- Fred Hammond



Thats my jam!


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 4, 2009)

For your GLORY... awesome song!

Shekianah (sp) glory-YES....I like all three/four sections of this song...


----------



## january noir (Aug 4, 2009)

_*The Lord is Blessing Me Right Now.*_
Another is *Soon and Very Soon*

All sung at funerals!  

I'm getting ready


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 4, 2009)

january noir said:


> _*The Lord is Blessing Me Right Now.*_
> Another is *Soon and Very Soon*
> 
> All sung at funerals!
> ...





Micheal W Smith: More Love, More Power


----------



## Opalsunset (Aug 5, 2009)

God of this City -Chris Tomlin


----------



## Essensual (Aug 5, 2009)

yodie said:


> There is none like you.
> 
> Because of Who You Are.
> 
> ...


 


...and Oh, Holy Night.

"Faaaaaaaaaall on your knees.
Oh, hear the angel voices.
Oh niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight divine...."

(Gives me chills everytime I picture it my mind's eye.)


----------



## loved (Aug 5, 2009)

I Love The Lord (Whitney Houston's version from the Preacher's Wife)
Total Praise - Richard Smallwood


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2009)

For worshipping.. I love these:


_My Redeemer Lives_ by Nicole C. Mullen
_
There Will Be a Day_ by Jeremy Camp

_Holiness _by Micah Stampey

_In the Presence of Royalty_ by Byron Cage


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just started listening to the group Hillsong and I must say their music is on point...

The song "from the inside out", almost made me forget I was at work, LOL. 

Its nice to get your worship on especially at work...


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 8, 2009)

how Great is our God.
How Great is our God, sing with me how great is our God. all will see how Great, How Great, is our God..
The splendor of a King,
Clothed in majesty
Let all the earth rejoice,
All the earth rejoice
He wraps himself in light,
And darkness tries to hide
And trembles at his voice,
And trembles at his voice

CHORUS(1):
How great is our God, 
sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see 
How great, How great
Is our God

VERSE(2):
Age to age he stands
And time is in His Hands
Beginning and the End, 
Beginning and the End
The Godhead, Three in one
Father, Spirit, Son
The Lion and the Lamb,
The Lion and the Lamb

CHORUS(1): 
How great is our God, 
sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see
How great, How great
Is our God

CHORUS(2)
Name above all names
You are Worthy of all praise
and My heart will sing how great
Is our God
(x2)

CHORUS(1): 
How great is our God, 
Sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see
How great, How great
Is our God


CHORUS(1): 
How great is our God, 
Sing with me
How great is our God,
and all will see 
How great, How great
Is our God


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 8, 2009)

I love love !




1)I will magnify the Lord
for He is worthy to be praised (x2)

Hosanna oh blessed be the rock
and may the joy of our salvation be exalted (x2)

2)Those who call upon the Lord shall find a new day
singing those who call upon the Lord shall find  a new day

They shall run run run they shall never get tired they shall run (yeah, yeah) (x2)


3)I know the Lord will make a way for me
I know the Lord will make a way for me
If I live a holy life shun the wrong and do the right
I know the Lord will make a way for me

Most of the songs I know are in a different language (Zulu) cause Im south african


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 10, 2009)

bumpity bump...

I've been trying to find a song that hubby and I can minister to, maybe I'll find something while we share our favorite worship songs....


----------



## varaneka (Aug 10, 2009)

Deitrick Haddon - Change is gonna come
Desmond pringle- with arms wide open
J moss- we must praise
Kurt Carr- God great God
Joe pace/Colorado mass choir-stir up the gift
Rev Dreyfus Smith/Wings...-I'm in His care
Carlton Pearson- This train
Darius brooks-Trust you more
Bishop GE Patterson/Rance Allen-Deliver my soul
Marvin Sapp-Nothing Else Matters
The Stewarts/Kim Burrell-Try Jesus
Andrae Crouch/The Disciples-I'm gonna keep on singin and "I didn't think it could be"
Ricky Dillard-Water to Wine
Jimmy Hicks/Voices of Integrity-Blessed like that
Beau Williams-It is well with my soul
Beverly Crawford-higher in the Lord
Bishop TD Jakes/Rev Paul S. M...-It doesn't matter
CeCe Winans-Hallelujah Praise
Hezekiah Walker-We made it
Eddie James-Passion
Rev James Cleveland-Don't forget to remember
Albertina Walker/Evelyn Turrenti...-Worldwide God
Keith "Wonderboy" Johnson-Somehow he takes us thru it all
Tarralyn Ramsey-Count it all joy
Marvin Sapp-You are God alone
Bishop Leonard Scott-Sing Unto the King
O'landa draper/associates choir-In the Name of Jesus
Twinkie Clark-"He lifted me"
Sandi Russell-You Are Holy
Bishop Eddie Long/New Birth Tota...-"Suddenly"

Bebe Winans brian mcknight & Joe-Coming back home
Tonex-Since Jesus came
Dewayne Woods-Let go
Full Gospel Baptist choir-Stay Close
Miami? Mass choir-just a few more days
Bolton brothers-sho do need Him now
Marvin Sapp-miracle
Helen Baylor-look a little closer
Bruce Allen-Best praise
Dottie Peoples-the water I give
VIP music & arts seminar mass choir-Any Day
Rudolph Stanfield & New Revelation-The Lord is My Light
Kurt Carr-For Every Mountain
Shirley Caesar-Amazing Grace
Al Green-Everything's Gonna Be Alright
GOSPEL MUSIC WORKSHOP OF AMERICA-ONLY A TEST
James Grear & Company-Song of Repentance
Michelle Williams-It's Good to be here
GMWA Men of promise-thank You
Natalie Wilson-Calvary
Bishop TD Jakes-Take my life
Colorado Mass Choir/Angelo Patrucci-Yes He loves me
Shirley Caesar-God keeps His promises
Lamar Campbell/Spirit of praise-Cant nobody tell it
Velmer Watkins/Angelic Gospel...-On Christ the Solid Rock
Bishop TD Jakes-The devil's already defeated
Motor City Mass Choir-Use me
Olanda Draper-He touched me
Ron Winans-Walking in my season
Derrick L. James/Grace Baptist C...-Come Holy Spirit
Mighty Clouds of joy-what a Wonderful God
Diann McMillian-God Is
Beverly Crawford-Just as soon
Michelle Williams-Rescue My heart
Rev. Paul S. Morton Sr./Greater-Your Tears part 1
Cynthia Carter Hill-A Life of Praise
Bebe Winans-Safe from Harm
Rev. CL Fairchild/the voices-Lord take control
Kelly Price-Healing
Kim Burrell-Magnify Him
Brian Courtney Wilson-All I need
Donald Lawrence/Tri-City Singers-Bless Me (Prayer of Jabez)
Shirley Caesar-No Charge
Carmen Calhoun-When God Says Move
Bishop T.D. Jakes-Majesty
Vanessa Bell Armstrong-Never Alone
Helen Baylor-Can You reach my friend
Minister Thomas A. Whitfield-Hallelujah Anyhow
Ted & Sheri-Celebrate
Vanessa Williams-Walk by Faith
Bishop Terrence Sykes-?
LaShun Pace-I promised the LORD
Rev. Paul Jones-I won't complain
Kim Burrell-Magnify Him
Patrick Love-the Vision
Canton Spirituals-I been in the storm too long
Natalie Wilson-Enlighten Me


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, my faves are:

'Tis so sweet
I surrender All
With you always-Troy Sneed
As the Deer


----------



## Avyn (Aug 11, 2009)

anything by fred hammond especially his oldies. 

My all time favorite worship song is Kowing You. Here are the lyrics.  We sang this in church for praise and worship.  i don't know if anyone has made it on an album.  i'll see and post a link.

Knowing You by Graham Kendrick


All I    once held dear, built my life upon,
All this  world reveres and wars to own;
All I once thought gain I  have counted loss,
Spent and   worthless now compared to this.

CHORUS:
Knowing You, Jesus,    knowing You
There is no greater thing.
You're my all, You're the best,
You're my joy, my righteousness,
And I love You Lord.

Now my heart's desire is to know You more,
To be found in You and know as Yours,
To possess by faith what I could not earn
All surpassing gift of righteousness

Oh to know the power of Your risen life,
And to know You in Your sufferings;
To become like You in Your death, my Lord,
So with You to live and never die.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha65aCdo1Ck&feature=PlayList&p=FBFBE79BB2D858FF&index=2

I love the above song. I just had my quiet time listening to the words


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 11, 2009)

^ that song is great ^ there was this lady at my old church that could SANG that song...LOL

I like this one....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-EGzskcdp0

I'm considering doing a dance to that one...


----------



## ojthomas (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is my favorite. 

I will Run. Freddy Rodriguez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTNjM3UnX3I


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm listening to this now.. I'm not familiar with Freddy, but his version is sooooo beautiful... 

Thanks for posting this.

Laela




ojthomas said:


> Here is my favorite.
> 
> I will Run. Freddy Rodriguez
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTNjM3UnX3I


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 16, 2009)

On the way to work today I was misty eyes singing along to Isreal Houghton's version of "Here I am to Worship".

My breaking point was: *"I'll never know how much it cost, to see my sin upon that cross".*


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Aug 16, 2009)

*"How Excellent Is Thy Name" *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU1jhxtmsbg
[/quote] 


Thank God for you!! I have looked all over high and low for this song. !!!It was sung at my Fav Aunt's funeral. Do you know who made the original recording or where I can get the original recording from?

BTW that choir was awesome, They did a good job.


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Aug 16, 2009)

kooskoos said:


> Alpha and Omega - Israel and New Breed (Live in Africa)


 
the annointing is so strong . I can just feel it as if I were there


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Aug 16, 2009)

Grateful-Hezekiah Walker

I will Trust You-James Fortune and FIYAH

My Liberty-Yolonda Adams and SE Inspirational Choir

Remember Me- The Caravans

I'll See You in the Rapture-MMChoir

My soul has been Anchored-Doug Miller

Sometimes I go waaay back:

Pass Me Not

Tis so sweet, Precious Lord, I Surrender All, Near the Cross, At the Cross

My All time fav-Amazing Grace

Amazing Grace how sweet the sound, *that saved a wretch like me *_(at this moment the tears start, like they are now _)I once was lost but now I'm found*,* _(I thank you heavenly father for finding me, because I was and am a wretch undone) _I was blind but now I see....

Blessings


----------



## TRUKARISMA (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esYBojCUSHg&feature=related
BRIAN DOERKSEN - YOU ARE EVERYTHING


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 17, 2009)

*Tell me something I dont know:

He created the heavens, he created the earth
Tell me something that I don't know
He became a human through a virgin birth
Tell me something that I don't know

He amazed the wise men in spite of his youth
As he spoke with wisdom and knowledge of truth
Beyond a doubt we know
Tell me something that I don't know

CHORUS
Tell me something that I don't know
Please, tell me something I don't know
Tell me something that I don't already know
He gave sight to blinded, made the lame to walk
Tell me something that I don't know
Got the demons to fleeing when they heard him talk
Tell me something that I don't know

He spoke with the power that came from above
As he lived an example of genuine love
Beyond a doubt we know
Tell me something I don't know

CHORUS
In searching for knowledge our world is obsessed
With all kinds of breakthroughs I'm very impressed
But as to the meaning and purpose we live
There's only one answer
Creation can give

He was taken with anger On a cross to die
Because of all my sin 
The Lord was crucified

But then after the third day 
He arose from the grave
Holding ultimate victory and power to save
Beyond a doubt we know
Tell me something I don't know

(Chorus 2x)*


----------



## lacreolegurl (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of my favorites:

Friend of God
I Will Bless the Lord
Open My Heart

Wonderful thread!!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 18, 2009)

*How he loves-Kim walker (awesomeness!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoC1ec-lYps&feature=channel_page

*Justin Rizzo-Indwelling Spirit

*Israel and New Breed--Deeper(one of my all time favorites...such a beautiful song...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQjLm-vnmiY

*Planetshakers--Evermore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfNxQJxH6Xg


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 19, 2009)

Caccini's Ave Maria, sung by Sumi Jo...leaves me breathless

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIeCthPXJiw

And of course, anything old hymns, gregorian, benedictine etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYxyiUB1L0s&feature=related

Filii et Filae

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66f75F9yeq4&NR=1
(very beautiful, the meanings)

G-d of Mercy and Compassion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJJ3fq25oSk&NR=1


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Deeper
Israel New Breed


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 19, 2009)

Let's see....

I like a lot of hymns. My all time favorite is "The Blood Will Never Loose It's Power." 

The others are...
Pass Me Not, O Gentle Savior

All to Jesus I Surrender

Blessed Assurance, Jesus is Mine

Down at the Cross

I'm Pressing On the Upward Way

His Eye is on the Sparrow

Some others I love are

Kirk Franklin's "Imagine Me,"

Anything by Cross Movement. They aren't really worship songs, but I love to listen to them


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 20, 2009)

Yalz gettin lazy here!  Post a music link too lolol!!!  Some of these sound like great music. Good lyrics.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the words of this song and she is wonderful live. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFQeUfkyOxY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCoXnB_GMdI&feature=related
Kathy Taylor


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's yet another one that always hits home for me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t8Sk6cZ-PA
_*
You speak and all creation falls to its knees
You raise Your hand and calm the waves of the raging sea
You have a way of turning winter to spring
Make something beautiful out of all this suffering*_


----------

